# Eye Close-Ups



## reznap (Apr 30, 2010)

Thought this thread might be fun.  Took this a few months ago when I first got my camera... maybe in the first 15 shutter releases.  Standing in front of mirror..

I'm guessing half of the people here have done something similar

Requesting that anyone else upload theirs to share.

No C&C in this thread.


----------



## rufus5150 (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## reznap (Apr 30, 2010)

YES!  That's awesome.. the reflection of the lashes against the softbox... edges are so sharp.  Keep em coming


----------



## ababysean (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## SushiWarrior (Apr 30, 2010)

This...






Into this....


----------



## reznap (Apr 30, 2010)

SushiWarrior said:


> Into this....




HAHA!  28 Days Later.. :shock:


----------



## Overread (Apr 30, 2010)

pssssst I've reported this thread so that it can be moved to the Themes gallery
Photo Themes - The Photo Forum - Photography Discussion Forum
since that is the proper place for a thread like this - though it might be merged with another upon arrival if one exists already 

Oh and you want an eye right ? 






and a much older shot




sadly not managed to get a better one of her eye yet - tends to be if its open she's moving around and if she's not moving then she is asleep! 
(ps its a husky eye )


----------



## white (Apr 30, 2010)

Does brown eye count?


----------



## Sharpiks (Apr 30, 2010)




----------



## reznap (Apr 30, 2010)

white said:


> Does brown eye count?



No butthole pics please.  And was hoping for self-portrait or human eyes... but bug eyes are pretty cool too..


----------



## Alter_Ego (Apr 30, 2010)

Lovin that 2nd photo posted up!


----------



## jman6785 (Apr 30, 2010)

notice the picture of me in my eyeball. kinda small but its there ha.


----------



## SusanMart (May 3, 2010)

ababysean said:


>




I don't know why, but I love it a lot!!!!


----------



## jeroen (May 7, 2010)




----------



## eric-holmes (May 7, 2010)




----------



## LaFoto (May 7, 2010)

Jeroen, you got goggle syndrome, too? What happened????


----------

